# [SOLVED] user32.dll error



## ash369 (Nov 24, 2008)

Hey

I keep getting an error when i start Windows Live Messenger, it says
"msnmsgr.exe - Entry Point Not Found"
"The procedure entry point is ThreadDesktopComposited could not be located in the dynamic link library USER32.dll.

It only happens when i open Windows Live Messenger and Photoshop CS4. I've tried reinstalling and repairing, still no help. Also tried using recovery console to replace the file, tried that and ended up with BSOD. 

Could someone help me remove this please.

Thanks.

Also like to add, the programs still work fine, just want to get rid of the error message.


----------



## tech444 (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: user32.dll error*



ash369 said:


> Hey
> 
> I keep getting an error when i start Windows Live Messenger, it says
> "msnmsgr.exe - Entry Point Not Found"
> ...


----------



## tech444 (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: user32.dll error*



ash369 said:


> Hey
> 
> I keep getting an error when i start Windows Live Messenger, it says
> "msnmsgr.exe - Entry Point Not Found"
> ...


Windows XP

Hi - How I got rid of this was to go into the Windows Folder on your PC, then into system 32 and then look for the file dwmapi.dll. Remove this file from the system folder e.g cut and paste it to your desk top or into my documents. Restart your PC and problem gone! Think its something to do with this file been a Vista file but may have got into XP through a download somewhere and thence seems to cause error. if it doesnt work for you just return the file to its original location.


----------



## ash369 (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: user32.dll error*

Thanks a lot tech444 just tried it and the error doesn't come up now. Finally, i'm able to receive a message on msn without the box coming up before hand.


----------

